

California county plans to seize underwater mortgages. Resell for profit. - uptown
http://agbeat.com/real-estate-news-events/california-countys-plan-seize-underwater-mortgages/

======
recursive
I don't know that much about this, but it's kind of annoying to me to see the
frequency with which governments are protecting people from the negative
consequences of their own decisions. I have the vague sense that this happens
more than it used to "in the good old days". But I also know that those days
are rarely as good as people remember them. Is there any truth to it?

